# Why do cheating wives fight so dirty?



## TroubledSexLife (Aug 23, 2012)

I have not posted my story but I believe my wife is a sociopath. Did she ever love me? I don't even know anymore. How can someone do so much wrong to another person that they claimed to love?

She had an affair and now she is trying to take everything from me. Before I could expose the affair (I didn't even think about exposure), she LIED AND TOLD EVERYONE I HIT HER AND CHEATED ON HER MANY TIMES IN OUR RELATIONSHIP. I never even touched her! I think people believe her over me and now my exposure looks like lies.

She also emptied all the joint bank accounts and maxed out two credit cards in the week after DDAY when I was still angry! Her lawyer told her to work part time to maximize alimony and she happily agreed.

She wants the house and right now we are staying here together. Almost daily she makes threats to me. 

Just this morning, she barged into the bedroom that I had kicked her out of (not literally) after dday, demanding she get to sleep on the bed. I told her to get lost and when I stood up to prevent her from lying down on the bed, she smacked me across the face and tried to kind of scratch me in my eyes. I restrained her but she started yelling that I was trying to rape her real loud. The neighbors could hear us most likely!

I got scared and let go and then she told me in a calm voice to never touch her or prevent her from her rights. Otherwise, she would call the cops and get a restraining order.

Oh and one other thing, she is also now belittling my sexual performance and size and stuff. But why does she say all this now? I heard her on the phone with one of her girlfriends telling her how God gave some men poor endowments just like (insert my name). I just about lost it. I WAS SITTING IN THE LIVING ROOM THERE WITH HER.

I did so much for this woman and this is what I get. I guess I am just a fool.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Because no holds barred in not being the bad guy. 

The BS has to be the emotional abusive boogie man at all cost. Anything less and they would actually have to depart from fog land and face the reality of being a selfish family destroying bitc*.

I won't lie, if you don't divorce her or are not in the process of doing so, you are most definitely a fool.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

She is demonizing you so she doesn't have to feel bad about being an unfaithful b****


----------



## TroubledSexLife (Aug 23, 2012)

But what is the point of demonizing me? Deep down inside, she has to know it is not true!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

TroubledSexLife said:


> But what is the point of demonizing me? Deep down inside, she has to know it is not true!


How little you know of the mindset and rationalizations of a waywayd spouse, how little you know.

You gotta wise up and D her asap.


----------



## TroubledSexLife (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, one another really weird and embarrassing thing that she did to me during this "separation/off period" is that one night, she had put some sleeping pills or something in my drink (i know she did this but she denies it). In a little while, I became drowsy and went to bed.

I woke up in the middle of the night to find her performing oral on me. I was so scared and pushed her off. She told me that I was the one who asked for it but I don't remember! 

I don't know about divorce just yet. I talked to one attorney but I don't want to become a divorced guy. My family would think of that as a failure and everyone will think my alleged infidelities lead to divorce...

My wife sometimes is nice to me but it is usually for favors. She also has a history of using sex to dominate me.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You should be carrying a var on you at all times, 
and you need a lawyer yesterday.

Grab ll your tax returns and move them to a safe place offsite like your office or your patents.


----------



## jameskimp (May 8, 2012)

TroubledSexLife said:


> Also, one another really weird and embarrassing thing that she did to me during this "separation/off period" is that one night, she had put some sleeping pills or something in my drink (i know she did this but she denies it). In a little while, I became drowsy and went to bed.
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night to find her performing oral on me. I was so scared and pushed her off. She told me that I was the one who asked for it but I don't remember!
> 
> ...


Your story sounds oddly familiiar to a troll on these boards named JB100


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

jameskimp said:


> Your story sounds oddly familiiar to a troll on these boards named JB100


I was thinking the same thing. 

:iagree:

And its nearly word for word, and said oral used instead of many other euphemisms for it. JB used that word in his description as well

Suspicious :redcard:

EDIT: Yeah I'm thinking troll. Its funny how as soon as you think about that and reread the story, it sounds much more implausible. 

Guy's wife has already villainized him to family and friends cause he didn't expose

Yet afraid of divorcing because he doesn't want to "look like a failure" to people who already hold him in contempt?

In JB's story wife was sexually abusive as well.

I call bullsh!t, either way this is my next to last post in this thread.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

So you would rather stay with someone who has done all this, than look like a failure.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

DAMN right, old jb


----------



## TroubledSexLife (Aug 23, 2012)

What does JB stand for? My initials are AE in real life. I don't want to reveal my name.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

TroubledSexLife said:


> What does JB stand for? My initials are AE in real life. I don't want to reveal my name.


Funny how you don't respond to any allegations but the name. 

And then stops posting.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

You gave the following advice to another poster:



TroubledSexLife said:


> Also, despite popular belief on this board, I recommend having a revenge affair. Hook up with a woman or women for the same period of time that her affair lasted for. Your wife will feel jealous and respect you more. After all, she started it.
> 
> However, if you think that your wife will go ballistic, you should instead have a secret revenge affair and then work on the marriage.


Kinda hard to feel sympathy for you and your plight.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Why do cheating wives fight so dirty? because she know you don't have any balls in the sack as it is safe in her cookie jar.

Try to steal it back and put it in your sack, no one will disrespect you.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------

